# Turkey Necks in NYC?



## NYCmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

We are just starting week 3 of PMR, and my monsters couldn't be happier. Today we are supposed to add turkey, and for some reason it is almost impossible to find turkey necks and turkey wings in nyc until thanksgiving(even then they have to be special ordered). I hit up a bunch of butchers/meat markets including chinatown, with no luck. I did end up finding frozen turkey necks at a pet supply, but they charged $13 for 3. Is that expensive? seems like it to me. Is feeding turkey breast ok if I mix it in with chicken backs/wings or legs for now? Are there any other options?
I can't wait to introduce pork to them in a couple weeks. Chinatown has every part of the pig available, and seems pretty inexpensive. snouts, ears, feet etc. Fun times ahead! My boyfriend however isn't looking forward to it, he couldn't wait to get out of there, hahaha. 

My one boy who has lots of gross tarter built up on his k9's from being on canned food for 6 months just lost a big chunk of tarter off his one k9 the other day. And my other little guy who only has 5 tiny front teeth(two on top, 3 on the bottom)were pretty gross too, they are already 90% cleaner after 2weeks of eating RMB's. 

The only downside is after they are finished eating, all 3 plus our tiny apartment smells like a slaughterhouse.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you can't find turkey necks, and you can find turkey wings, you could feed that.

you can also feed them a little boneless turkey in place of their boneless chicken meals that they should be up to by now...

so you could give them bony chicken plus a little boneless turkey to introduce them....

sometimes we improvise 

glad to hear they are doing so well..

and, in a while, the teeth should start looking better and they won't smell like little slaughterhouses....i do remember that smell from my two.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can't get anyone to order some for you now? You have pretty small dogs so I could see turkey necks needing to be cut up for your gang, they really do help with the teeth cleaning.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

The grocery store I get my turkey necks at does not carry them at all on their shelves. However they can order any type of meat for me that I want, so I just have them order me a box of 30lbs for $.99/lb = $30. I would think that most grocery stores should be able to order things and have them there pretty much the next day, as they get daily deliveries....at least here they do.


----------



## NYCmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Magicre, I will get some boneless turkey tomorrow. 

Whiteleo, Nope, the butchers that I spoke to said they can't even get turkey necks or wings until Thanksgiving time. And the meat markets in chinatown said they never have anything turkey. The frozen necks we picked up today were huge, all 3 split one mixed with chicken. We had to hack it up into 9 pieces, that was tough, think it dulled my brand new meat cleaver :/

We are just going to have to stock up on necks this thanksgiving.


----------



## NYCmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

shellbell said:


> The grocery store I get my turkey necks at does not carry them at all on their shelves. However they can order any type of meat for me that I want, so I just have them order me a box of 30lbs for $.99/lb = $30. I would think that most grocery stores should be able to order things and have them there pretty much the next day, as they get daily deliveries....at least here they do.


Our grocery stores are tiny and they just carry the basics. That's why you can't find a turkey unless it's Nov-Dec. And the customer service in the grocery stores here is terrible. It might kill them if they have to go out of their way for someone.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, you do live in new york


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

IN QUEENS NY...I get my turkey neks from WESTERN BEEF ...I know they located all over the city!! where you in manhattan?


----------



## NYCmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

nupe said:


> IN QUEENS NY...I get my turkey neks from WESTERN BEEF ...I know they located all over the city!! where you in manhattan?


I am sooooo there! For some reason I thought the Meat Packing Districts Western Beef was turned into the Apple Store. But it looks like I'm wrong. Western Beef is on 16th st (not 14th like I thought). And who knew you could still buy meat in the meat packing district these days?!?! WooHoo. 

Thanks NUPE!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

No problem


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Believe it or not, I just picked up some turkey necks and backs from Whole Foods (Columbus Circle, NYC)-- and they were pretty cheap! 

BTW, thanks for the tip on Western Beef-- there's one just 10 blocks south of me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NYCmonsters said:


> Thanks Magicre, I will get some boneless turkey tomorrow.
> 
> Whiteleo, Nope, the butchers that I spoke to said they can't even get turkey necks or wings until Thanksgiving time. And the meat markets in chinatown said they never have anything turkey. The frozen necks we picked up today were huge, all 3 split one mixed with chicken. We had to hack it up into 9 pieces, that was tough, think it dulled my brand new meat cleaver :/
> 
> We are just going to have to stock up on necks this thanksgiving.


You use a meat cleaver, then when you have it where you want to split it you use a rubber mallet to pound the cleaver. I cut up my turkey necks all the time for my dogs.:smash:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

they always have turkey necks at associated

edited to add: the one on my block (116th btwn park and lex)

I also get extremely cheap livers and ALWAYS 69 cents a pound for chicken backs!!!


----------



## NYCmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

We went to Western Beef on 16th tonight. Funny, I've never been there before(I swear they used to be where Apple is now, maybe I'm crazy). They have the turkey necks for $1.29 lb. And a bunch of other raw doggie delights. Picked up some filet mignon for the humans which wasn't too bad. Think my nose got frostbite in the meat room. 

Glad to know Whole Foods and Associated has them too. Gristedes and Citarella do not. 

WhiteLeo- Thanks for the rubber mallet idea, I have one of those. That will save me 30min.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

NYCmonsters said:


> We went to Western Beef on 16th tonight. Funny, I've never been there before(I swear they used to be where Apple is now, maybe I'm crazy). They have the turkey necks for $1.29 lb. And a bunch of other raw doggie delights. Picked up some filet mignon for the humans which wasn't too bad. Think my nose got frostbite in the meat room.
> 
> Glad to know Whole Foods and Associated has them too. Gristedes and Citarella do not.
> 
> WhiteLeo- Thanks for the rubber mallet idea, I have one of those. That will save me 30min.



YEA, the meat rom is petty chilly LOL...But well worth the chill, dont you agree? lol


----------

